# UNION Factory Binding Review



## BigmountainVMD

Good to hear although I'm slightly surprised to see the binding on an Evo... except that I bought a pair for my proto. :yahoo:

I really like the highback. Just enough tweakability and torsional flex for an all mountain board.


----------



## rscott22

BigmountainVMD said:


> Good to hear although I'm slightly surprised to see the binding on an Evo... except that I bought a pair for my proto. :yahoo:
> 
> I really like the highback. Just enough tweakability and torsional flex for an all mountain board.


A lot of people say the same thing about them being on the EVO. I love a stiff boot and binding and a soft board. It's much more responsive and easier to initiate turns and well super fun!!! My next board will be a stiffer SMOKIN snowboard asymmetrical board for bombing the hill.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

rscott22 said:


> A lot of people say the same thing about them being on the EVO. I love a stiff boot and binding and a soft board. It's much more responsive and easier to initiate turns and well super fun!!! My next board will be a stiffer SMOKIN snowboard asymmetrical board for bombing the hill.


I don't actually think it's a big deal. I had Burton Prophecy bindings on an older Proto and was surprised how much more stiff the highback was than the Factory bindings.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

rscott22 said:


> The only thing I wish UNION would do is make the binding tool less!!! I canno't stress that one enough. I like to adjust my bindings depending on what I'm doing, so a tool less binding would be a huge plus.


Wish granted. Look for it on the 14/15 lineup.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rscott22

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Wish granted. Look for it on the 14/15 lineup.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I love a company that actually listens to it's customers!!!


----------



## ek9max

I just bought a set of 2014 union Factory as well. 

Why didn't get get a push pin on the toe rachet like the new force and contact?


----------



## hktrdr

ek9max said:


> I just bought a set of 2014 union Factory as well.
> 
> Why didn't get get a push pin on the toe rachet like the new force and contact?


Only the lower end bindings got the release lever - Union figures that people who buy the Atlas/Factory/Contact Pro/MC know the proper way to release the ratchet.


----------



## ek9max

hktrdr said:


> Only the lower end bindings got the release lever - Union figures that people who buy the Atlas/Factory/Contact Pro/MC know the proper way to release the ratchet.


The lower end ones seem to be aluminium ratchets with push pins. 

The force have magnesium and push pins though. 

I spoke with the aqesome people at union and they are sending me a set for my factory's


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Why would you want the push pin?



hktrdr said:


> Union figures that people who buy the Atlas/Factory/Contact Pro/MC know the proper way to release the ratchet.


This is the second time I've heard a reference to their being some "proper" way to release ratchets on Union bindings... is there a trick other than pulling the damn thing up like every other binding I've used in the last decade?


----------



## ek9max

BigmountainVMD said:


> Why would you want the push pin?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I've heard a reference to their being some "proper" way to release ratchets on Union bindings... is there a trick other than pulling the damn thing up like every other binding I've used in the last decade?


I dunno. Cause it's new..... Lol. 

The secret technique is to push down on the outise part of the ratchet before pulling up on the inside part to release. I found this out on my 2013 forces.


----------



## ek9max

BigmountainVMD said:


> Why would you want the push pin?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time I've heard a reference to their being some "proper" way to release ratchets on Union bindings... is there a trick other than pulling the damn thing up like every other binding I've used in the last decade?


I dunno, cause it's new..... And it would make things even easier. 

The "secret" method is to apply pressure on the outside of the ratchet before pulling up on the inside of the lever to release.


----------



## rscott22

I never ever had a issue with my 2011 FORCES or my 2014 Favtory's having an issue with releasing the toe strap like everyone complains about? Maybe I got lucky twice? My Burtons I had before them were horrible for releasing, but the unions have me zero issues.


----------



## SnowDogWax

Have Union Force, Atlas, Contact Pro, no issues when front strap is alined properly with my boots.


----------



## Nivek

Union needs to take a hint from Burton and stop with the stock forward lean. If someone wants it they can dial it forward, but for someone who doesn't, you can't get rid of it. I got calf bite from the Factory.


----------



## ek9max

After 2 sets of unions now. I realize that you would have a problem releasing the toe strap if you have it properly adjusted. (4-6 teeth showing after fully tightened down)

2011/12 Union Binding Set Up Clinic - YouTube

Watch that. Make sure your toe straps are set in the proper slot (further back)


----------



## BigmountainVMD

ek9max said:


> After 2 sets of unions now. I realize that you would have a problem releasing the toe strap if you have it properly adjusted. (4-6 teeth showing after fully tightened down)
> 
> 2011/12 Union Binding Set Up Clinic - YouTube
> 
> Watch that. Make sure your toe straps are set in the proper slot (further back)


Pretty funny just after 8 minutes in, when he adjusts the heel cups by slightly loosening the bolts and whacking the shit out of the bindings...


----------



## BananaMagic

rscott22 said:


> Over all a great upgrade and much more responsive binding over the UNION force. I should also add I tested the ROME Targa Boss and BURTON cartel, before purchasing the Factory. I felt the union binding would last longer and be more reliable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


Anything about the Targa that you did/didn't like? I'm between the factory and targa bindings and would like to hear some opinions on the Targa.. thanks.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

If anyone is interested, I have a pair of Union Custom House Asymbol factory bindings for sale. They were just a bit too stiff for me. Look here.


----------



## jliu

rscott22 said:


> I never ever had a issue with my 2011 FORCES or my 2014 Favtory's having an issue with releasing the toe strap like everyone complains about? Maybe I got lucky twice? My Burtons I had before them were horrible for releasing, but the unions have me zero issues.


You've got to be the first person I've heard complain abt Burton's ratchets. I find Burton's ratchets to be among the best. 



BigmountainVMD said:


> If anyone is interested, I have a pair of Union Custom House Asymbol factory bindings for sale. They were just a bit too stiff for me. Look here.


Wowwww. Rare. Nice set :thumbsup:

The Trice commercial for this is hilarious.


----------



## 24WERD

Nivek said:


> Union needs to take a hint from Burton and stop with the stock forward lean. If someone wants it they can dial it forward, but for someone who doesn't, you can't get rid of it. I got calf bite from the Factory.



Some pro they unscrew it completely so there is no adjuster


----------



## kenlee

hi there. May i ask if these have the exact specs as the Factory ( apart from the fact that it is not RAW injected dupont ). I am basically interested if these are canted too?


----------



## kaipirinha81

BananaMagic said:


> Anything about the Targa that you did/didn't like? I'm between the factory and targa bindings and would like to hear some opinions on the Targa.. thanks.


I also like to hear some opinions comparing the Union Factory and Rome Targa (both models from 2013/2014) I am also very undecided between this two models for my never summer Heritage. Which year of the Targa did you test, I heard they have been improving this model along the years.
All opinions regarding this matter are welcome.
Best regards


----------

